# Pure New Pet Food UK



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys, a couple of us were discussing this new food recently and I wanted to let you know I've tried it, I'm not too sure what to think really, it wasn't what I expected at all. The food comes as a powder and I got the chicken variety. The powder is fine, pale coloured with some little dry pieces of veg etc in it, you add warm water to it and leave it for 10-15 mins. To be honest I thought it would bulk up more than it did, after the time was up it looked a bit like pale mushy baby food, there was no smell to speak of. My Yorkie Alfie ate it all but Bella just licked around the edges of her bowl and left most of it. I'm going to try the other varieties over the next few weeks to see if they are received any better so I'l let you know, at the mo I can't say I'm overly impressed yet.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds disappointing. Someone mentioned something about it being similar to Ziwi Peak so I thought it might be good. 
I had dryfood before that I had to mix with warm water and Rocky hated it so won't try this one.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I read a review of it a while ago that wasnt great I was going to buy the sample packs but it put me off lol


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I was going to get a sample too. Wont bother now. Thanks for being the guinea pig Lisa! 
I used to feed K9 Natural (dehydrated raw) that you should add water to, but Honey refused it wet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh I was gonna try it, but when I realised it comes as a powder it put me off too. It sounded promising so it's a bit of shame. After reading your review, I won't bother. Lilo doesn't really like mushy things so I doubt she'd like that.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've ordered a sample, so will give it a try once it's arrived and report back. But it sounds disappointing: certainly not what I was expecting.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

PS - Coco_Little_Bear, I like the new sig. Lovely pictures of both!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> PS - Coco_Little_Bear, I like the new sig. Lovely pictures of both!


Aww thank you.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Well, my sample of Pure arrived yesterday. Thanks to this thread, I was prepared for it to be a powder, and I must admit I was quite surprised to see how it bulked up when I rehydrated it. It looked quite palatable to me, and I mixed a little bit into Frodo's normal meal so see how he'd take it. Unfortunately, he very carefully ate around it! I then tried a teaspoon of the food on a separate plate, but he rejected it. Cats liked it, though! I have some left over from the first sachet, and a second to go, so I'll give it one more try because I like the idea of it. However, things aren't looking good.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the updates,not sure i'll try it now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Pure does seem to be getting the thumbs down from the Chihuahua people


----------

